# new to xtrail



## mpmedic (Aug 22, 2010)

Hello everyone. I am looking at purchasing a 2006 x-trail in canada. I've read a few posts from the Aussie site and I am worried about the screws in the butterfly valves that could potentially ruin the engine. Is this a concern in the 2006 canadian version?

Any replies would be greatly appreciated


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

To my knowledge not a single case of problem in Canada for the X-trail.
It shares its engine with the sentra spec-V and the Altima however these were on the market prior to X-trail (in Canada) which only came in late 2004. By that time the "buterfly screw" problem was rectified.


----------



## brodys2 (Aug 30, 2010)

i get my 06 tomorrow very excited... 5 speed SE moon roof etc...


----------



## denis_the_theif (Jul 31, 2010)

brodys2 said:


> i get my 06 tomorrow very excited... 5 speed SE moon roof etc...


You'll be more excited when you get the rust problem, your wheel bearing wears out and your engine stalls! And hope your door doesn't get frozen in the winter either. 

You'll hear a weird 'bonk' when you start it - that is the ABS. You'll probably get that annoying heat shield rattle before too long - at least that is an easy DIY fix.

These things have all happened to me (and a lot of other people on this board) in just 1 year/30,000km. But seriously, I still like it - cheaper and needs less fuel than most other SUVs. It's not very powerful on reg. gas so don't get yourself in a position where you need to accelerate quickly like pulling out in front of someone.

At least I haven't had any motor problems.


----------



## T&A Johnston (Apr 1, 2009)

Denis the theif. You are very jaded! The reality is that the x-trail has some minor issues, as does every other brand and model ever manufactured. If you want better perfromance get a 5-speed, run better gas, use synthetic oil, and regularly drive the snot out of it.

My car has had a wiring harness problem, but was fixed for a few bucks. In reality it has had one a handful of problems in almost 6 years and 130K worth of hard driving. I am not easy on my cars, and my x-trail is no exception. I drive with the throttle either fully open or fullly closed. Needless to say it take a pounding and keeps smiling...well so far at least. In reality it drives better the harder I drive it. I have driven other x-trails and none drive with as much power as mine.

Cheers,


----------



## denis_the_theif (Jul 31, 2010)

T&A Johnston said:


> Denis the theif. You are very jaded!


Maybe I am jaded but then again I've had 4 issues in 30K (100K to 130K) and that doesn't included the rust over the wheel hub. Maybe I've just been unlucky. See what happens in the next 30k. I'd be curiors if anyone has had to replace their engine or Transmission?

I tried the Premium gas, definitely more power there. But given the price, I'll probably stick to Reg. or maybe I should go to 89 octane. I'd be curious if anyone knows the best octane or recommended octane for X-Trail?


----------



## mwong168 (Sep 20, 2010)

I'm new to the X-Trail just like the OP. I have been driving a 2002 VW Passat V6 4motion sedan for the past 3 years and tired of all the gas it guzzles. Can't really complain since I paid $3500 for it cause it was a trade in by a customer at my step-father used car dealership. I most likely won't lose any money selling it now which is why I am considering a 2006 X-Trail SE he picked up for $8200 with 96,000kms at the auction last week from Nissan Finance. Car has a clean Car Proof free of any accidents and claims. What drew my attention to this car was the fact it is 5 speed and I can toggle between 2wd, auto and 4wd lock. I asked to drive it around for a week so I can get an idea of fuel consumption and feel for how it drives. So far so good and my wife loves how roomy it is and the huge sunroof too!

I have a quick question for you X-trail owners, what kind of bulb is in the headlight because I did a search and it looks like everyone is saying H4 but I just called the parts department at the dealership and the guy said it is 9003/H3? I also want to know what kind of bulb is in the fog lights as well because looks like H3 or H11 according to what has been posted in previous thread. The parts guy couldn't even say what kind of bulb and said only has a Nissan part #.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Headlight bulbs are H4 and your fog light bulbs are H11.

It's no wonder the xtrail stop selling in Canada. The guys at Nissan dealerships have no idea what parts it uses, let alone trusting them with servicing one! This may sound a bit harsh, but it really pissed me off when a customer calls a Nissan dealership and gets a wrong answer on something so obvious as bulb sizes!!


----------



## mwong168 (Sep 20, 2010)

I'm going to call the dealership tomorrow and pass the knowledge on their own product 

Thanks for clearing things up aussietrail and nice X-Trail! I love the side add on bars, where did you get them and what sort of aftermarket projector lights can I get for this car? I didn't have much luck searching ebay or with google. I see the X-Trail on the aussie forums have an X-trail there with projector headlights.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

No worries mate. Got my side steps and nudge bar from a company in Sth Africa (Maxe Stainless Steel) and you can Google them. No projector headlights for the T30 model in Australia, but many of us (including myself) converted the headlights to HID. You can do a forum search on HID and find all the available conversion kits. Not an optimal solution, but certainly better than the factory halogen bulbs. You can also look at a less expensive option of upgrading your H4 bulbs to stronger/whiter ones and there is a thread about this on this forum.


----------



## mwong168 (Sep 20, 2010)

aussietrail said:


> You can also look at a less expensive option of upgrading your H4 bulbs to stronger/whiter ones and there is a thread about this on this forum.


For the price of these after market drop in HID kits I would say it is not much more then these PIAA or IPF stronger/whiter bulbs because from what I remember 10 years ago when I put a pair in my civic you should have seen what it did to the wiring harnesses because they ran at a higher wattage. I will probably start with a 3000k H11 kit for the fogs and see about retro fitting projectors from an Audi or Mercedes into the X-trail stock housings. I just need to source out an extra set to work on as I helped a friend retrofit some in his Ford Taurus headlights 2 years ago and still works great.

I checked out that site for the bars, how much are they because I can't seem to find any pricing and only product pictures.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

The price of the side steps and nudge bar was $500.00AUD each, but that price is 6 years ago and doesn't include shipping as I bought them from a local distributer in Australia.


----------



## BrianJ (Nov 3, 2006)

To add my two cents, In two weeks I'll have had my X for 4 years, 62,000km, mostly city driving. When new I had to take it in for a dashboard rattle that was covered by a tech bulletin, other than that absolutely nothing has gone wrong and it drives like new. In my prairie climate I've never encountered the freezing lock issue. After reading other peoples issues on here I used to fear my brakes would wear out any day, etc., but honestly so far it's great. There's several that have been on the streets here as taxis for awhile, so I guess they must hold out OK.


----------



## sauga (Sep 18, 2010)

Hey X-Trail owners. Glad to see communication going strong on a car that has been discontinued in the Canadian market. I'm planning on picking up an '05 X-Trail SE sometime in the next 3 or 4 months -->Jan 2011. The odometer will read approx. 90,000km at that time. Still driving my 305,000 km 2000 Acura 3.2TL and it's going pretty strong. When the X-T arrives, my first changes will probably be High Octane Fuel (94), A full synthetic oil change; probably Amsoil and I'm really interested in side steps or rounded side roll bars and larger rims and tires (a la Jalal). Searching through here I think I came across an XT '06 Bona Vista with 17" Murano rims/tires...could this be the same fit as the '05? Anyone fit larger tires? I'll probably need to swap suspension for anything bigger. I like some ground clearance too...


----------



## sauga (Sep 18, 2010)

Hey, just noticed your Australian X-Trail Forum that's great...!


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

No problems fitting the 18" Murano alloys on any T30 model. It's a perfect fit and the perfect fit tyre size is 245/45/18 so you can keep using your 16" spare which will be the same rolling diameter.


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

BrianJ said:


> To add my two cents, In two weeks I'll have had my X for 4 years, 62,000km, mostly city driving. When new I had to take it in for a dashboard rattle that was covered by a tech bulletin, other than that absolutely nothing has gone wrong and it drives like new. In my prairie climate I've never encountered the freezing lock issue. After reading other peoples issues on here I used to fear my brakes would wear out any day, etc., but honestly so far it's great. There's several that have been on the streets here as taxis for awhile, so I guess they must hold out OK.


Same also for me: just hit the 6th year mark (95,000 km), and my X-t will now enter its 7th canadian winter still going strong. It really is the best machine I have owned (once my first year rear brake issue was dealt with).


----------



## T&A Johnston (Apr 1, 2009)

sauga said:


> Hey X-Trail owners. Glad to see communication going strong on a car that has been discontinued in the Canadian market. I'm planning on picking up an '05 X-Trail SE sometime in the next 3 or 4 months -->Jan 2011. The odometer will read approx. 90,000km at that time. Still driving my 305,000 km 2000 Acura 3.2TL and it's going pretty strong. When the X-T arrives, my first changes will probably be High Octane Fuel (94), A full synthetic oil change; probably Amsoil and I'm really interested in side steps or rounded side roll bars and larger rims and tires (a la Jalal). Searching through here I think I came across an XT '06 Bona Vista with 17" Murano rims/tires...could this be the same fit as the '05? Anyone fit larger tires? I'll probably need to swap suspension for anything bigger. I like some ground clearance too...


Sauga. Where are you, in Canada? I have been considering selling my x-trail, but nothing is really compelling me to do it other than the fact that my wife wants a pathfinder. My x-trail runs brilliantly, with all highway Km's. Anyhow, my x-trail has 125K on it, 5 speed, with full service history. As well I have run Mobil-1 synthetic in it since day one. The best part is I have a Nissan warranty till 140 K or May 2012.

Food for thought.


----------



## sauga (Sep 18, 2010)

I'm in sauga, as in the Mississ...GTA West. Thanks for the heads up. The one lined up for me is owned by my sister.


----------

